# RM Slayer 50 für Bikepark?



## my_belit (7. September 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin dabei mir ein Slayer 50 bj. 2007 zuzulegen. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem BIke in Bikeparks gemacht? Ich fahre ein Element in der Grösse 19". Kann ich dan das Slayer in der selben Grösse wählen, oder eher kleiner. 18" oder gar 16.5"? Ist zwar subjektiv aber vieleicht hat jemand vergleichswerte. 

Danke und Gruss

Karl


----------



## Sw!tch (7. September 2007)

wie groß bist du denn...gleiche größe wie bei nem cc bike wohl defintiv nicht. -> kleiner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## my_belit (7. September 2007)

Ich bin 1,78 m. Aber eher kurze Schrittlänge.


----------



## Xexano (7. September 2007)

Da würde ich zu dem 16.5'' greifen... 

19'' Element mit 1,78 m?


----------



## Der Toni (10. September 2007)

Xexano schrieb:


> Da würde ich zu dem 16.5'' greifen...
> 
> 19'' Element mit 1,78 m?



ja und? wenn er gerne ein bisschen gestreckt sitzt, geht das in Ordnung.
Ich fahre das Slayer mit 18" und habe die gleiche Größe. Würde an deiner Stelle einen nicht so langen Vorbau montieren.
Ich habe einen Syntace Vro in M. So kann ich, wenn Touren angesagt sind die ganze Lenkeinheit nach vorne stellen.


----------



## Jako (11. September 2007)

Slayer im Bikepark geht ganz gut, nur der RP3 wird ganz schön warm und fängt zu schmatzen an. Auf die Dauer ist das bestimmt nicht gut für den Dämpfer..... Gruß Jako


----------



## ribisl (11. September 2007)

@Jako:
Was ist das für eine Fox 36 in deinem Slayer?


----------



## Jako (11. September 2007)

....36erRC2 - bin super zufrieden. Gruß Jako


----------



## ribisl (11. September 2007)

Float, Talas oder Van ?????


----------



## Jako (11. September 2007)

sorry...talas 36 RC2. Gruß


----------



## ribisl (11. September 2007)

Nutzt du die Versenkung oft? Hab mein ATA nur manchmal genutzt...
Weils die Talas 2008 nur mehr in silber gibt hab ich mir die Van RC2 in schwarz gekauft - Farbe wichtiger als Absenkung war wohl ein  Moment. Aber ich bevorzuge ja auch Stahl gegenüber Luft - only steel is real.
Aber so ganz ohne Absenkung - naja.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jako (11. September 2007)

hi, touren fahre ich meistens mit 130mm, wenn´s dann mal etwas steiler und ruppiger bergab geht oder auf single trails drehe ich auf 160mm. die 100mm brauche ich nur wenn´s ständig über 20% hoch geht. ohne absenkung wäre für mich das slayer mit 160mm nur bedingt tourentauglich. gruß jako


----------



## ribisl (11. September 2007)

Hast recht - war wohl die falsche Entscheidung. Wenn ich so überleg hab ich das ATA doch des öfteren benutzt. Noch hab ich die MZ ja nicht verkauft.


----------

